# 2012 Apocalypse Themes



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been lurking about for a while now and keeping up with news here and there. The one thing I've noticed is that I don't recall seeing ANYONE (home or pro) tackling the 2012 Mayan Apocalypse theme. I mean seriously, being 2012 and all you would think someone somewhere is capitalizing on it.

I've already kinda had a theme in mind for my haunt this year and have limited time to build anything new since our new family addition (which is why you don't see too many posts from me this year). But I'm just curious why no has jumped on this theme. Or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places...

-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Gothic Candle has a thread about hosting an apocalypse-type party.

Maybe folks think the Mayan thing got overdone by Hollywood or something


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe so Roxy. I mean even Nox Arcana bailed on a perfect theme opportunity and instead is putting a bookend on their Holiday themed Winter series with Winter's Majesty instead of doing another dark gothic Halloween kinda album. If I had the time to build anything more than one major prop this year I'd be all over that like beans on rice.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I think the zombies are the "in" thing right now. Can't turn without seeing some type of zombie prop out there. Nothing against zombies but to much is just a bit over the top sometimes. Maybe it's the same for a 2012 apocalypse theme too. To much overkill perhaps?


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

My husband suggested that if we wanted to do an apocalypse theme we do something about the Cubs winning the world series. :googly: Beings a die hard Cardinals fan he figures that would be a sign of the end of all things as we know it.

I think we'll stick to pirates and tombstones.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am doing a Mayan calendar, 4 foot round foam stone, behind some skeletons throwing mud at each other with the presidential candidate tombstones. It is going to be fun


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to agree with Kaoru here in that zombies seem to really be the in thing nowadays (which, along with steampunk, I've grown completely sick of seeing because mainstream geekdom have worn two great genres into the ground). 

But despite that, the fact that this thread doesn't get much attention seems to speak volumes to the issue I originally brought up. Not only is the haunt community as a whole not really taking advantage of a great theme considering it actually IS 2012. But even discussion of the topic seems to be shied away from. I think this thread would have died if Kauru had not posted. I not only asked here but on Twitter and Google+ as well with the same sort of ghost town cricket fest lack of response.

I myself was originally planning on doing something. In fact the only reason I'm not is because I just did not have the time or money this year with our new addition. I'm sure some of you remember the Apocalypse Harvest theme I was working on with the scarecrows themed after the Four Horsemen.

Damn shame... Damn shame...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I suppose it's possible that folks may be avoiding the theme - after all, end of the world means no more Halloween and what haunter wants to face that possibility? It's also likely that many people have a theme they stick to and build upon every year, and changing it up may not be seen as worth the time or effort.

On a more practical note, it may be some folks think they don't have the skills or resources needed to pull off a Mayan theme or they feel visiting ToTs won't "get" it since it's not a well recognized, more traditional Halloween theme.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

All good points Roxy... But doesn't mean the discussion should be avoided. I just don't get why people don't even want to discuss it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Many may think it would be a fun idea, but what exactly would you do for a Mayan apocalypse haunt? We all have heard of the Mayan calendar, and I do like your idea of the four horsemen, but what else? You could have the dead rising, since there is always room for zombies, but what would be recognizable as Mayan imagery.

I've always been impressed with the folks who redo their haunt theme every few years. We just don't have the time or storage space for more than our graveyard.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

The Mayan thing seems to be dying down, stupid scientists! It's a shame because that's my mom's birthday. I'm still gonna call her the day before. Just in case.

There is another apocalyptic scenario that you could investigate. The TV show Revolution starts the 17th of this month, and if it's successful a theme based on that could look pretty haunting, and it would be buzzworthy. I just watched a special showing of the pilot on NBC.com. Some props from the show could include having your yard and car overgrown with plants and weeds. Making your house look all dilapidated. A rundown ferris wheel might be a bit too much? And most importantly, absolutely no electricity allowed. I guess that means candles and live music?


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

Whoa! Mayans came a bit close on this one. Seems that a couple of days ago there was a solar eruption that, if it would have been facing us, would have made things a bit hot around here. Something like the Nic Cage movie, 'Knowing'.

Click on picture to read the article.


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

Video is out. Remember the scale. Maybe an apocalypse theme could be 'Earth on fire'?_

"First time by water, second time by fire?"_


----------

